# 1995 Honda Fourtrax Tires???



## poolege

My buddy has a stock 1995 Honda Fourtrax 300 full time 4wd and we are trying to upgrade the tires to something more mud friendly. Right now it has 23" tires on the front and 24" tires on the back on the stock 11" rims. I'm looking at sets on mudthrowers.com with steel wheels. My question is what is a good size for mud and everyday riding and does he need to keep one size shorter in the front to keep the trans running right?

Thanks,

George


----------



## rubiconrider

"bad information"

appologies


----------



## lilbigtonka

i have 27 skinny wide mud bugs on mine and it turns them with ease. my bike is also completely stock cept for the 2in lift. if he is wanting a mud friendly tire for that bike i say go with a 26-27in zilla. reason being is it is a really light tire that should pull good with ease but a 2in lift will be required with either a bracket lift and or different shocks such as a rancher 350 rear shock or 300ex and or brute force front or rancher 350 front. other models will also fit but these are the most popular.....hope this helps and if you need more help/info just post back in here asking or pm me


----------



## poolege

He called the dealer and they said he would have to keep 1 size shorter in front for it to work properly. I told him Zillas also. I have them on my Brute and love'em. I was thinking 26's rear and 25's front. Do you think this would work without any kinda lift? He's a tight ***, it took weeks of me showing him up with the Zillas to get him to agree to get rid of his trail wolves. lol I doubt I can talk him into a lift right now.

Thanks,

George


----------



## phreebsd

that is correct. 
the trx300fw does have different size tires to compensate for the slightly differet great rations on the front and rear.


----------



## poolege

So if he stays with one size shorter in the front he'll be ok?


----------



## Polaris425

rubiconrider said:


> NO! do not have 2 different size tires on there. thats a big nono, not good for the drivetrain. you need to get the same size tires all around on that thing immediately. as for the size there are enough 300 guys in here that im sure will chime in and help you out.


You really should do a little research before posting.......... 

As several have mentioned, the reason it has different size tires f/r is b/c of the gearing, if you put the same size on there it can mess things up, so yes keep w/ the 1" shorter deal. Some older arctic cats are the same way, as is my scrambler. Putting same size tires on them, in this case, is the "big no-no."


----------



## lilbigtonka

actually putting the same size tire on this bike is fine. yes it does come with one inch smaller in the front but i know more people that run same size front and rear like myself and it runs perfect. the gear ratio is different but slightly different. i believe they are like 3.80 and 3.88 but not 100 percent on that, therefore running same size will be completely fine. it looks alot better to running same size.


----------



## Polaris425

Maybe it doesn't hurt much on the 300's but, on others it will. I guess my point was that the 2nd posters information was incorrect.


----------



## lilbigtonka

ok and i will say i agree because i do not know other models with the different front and rear like i do a honda 300 so yes dont take this as it will work on them all because for instant if a bike has a 3.20 and 3.90 ratio in the mud it might be fine but on hardpack im willing to bet you will have some carnage....


----------



## rubiconrider

Polaris425 said:


> Maybe it doesn't hurt much on the 300's but, on others it will. I guess my point was that the 2nd posters information was incorrect.


indeed it was. sorry bout that. never heard of it before. good to know tho. kind of a strange idea to me. like whats the point?


----------



## HondaGuy

The gearing on the Ranchers is more different front to back then the 300s are front to back and the Ranchers have 24s on all 4 corners stock, it'll be fine with the same size on all 4s. If you're extremely worried about it want to keep the staggered sizes then be careful with the 25/26" tire sizes. Some tires, Zillas included, have shorter tread on their 25" tires then the same tire in 26". The 25" Zillas will have a 3/4" tread depth, the 26s will have just over 1" of tread.


----------



## hondarider3

i would get 27 inch vampires skinny/wide mine pulled them fine


----------



## Polaris425

hondarider3 said:


> i would get 27 inch vampires skinny/wide mine pulled them fine


Man that's a classic combination. Honda 300 rollin on vampires.... Back in the day, you were the SHIZ if thats how you rolled. :rockn:


----------



## poolege

I just sold a set of 28" EDL's for $300 on Polaris rims. I begged him to get a lift and put them on his 300. That thing woulda been mean with that setup. I woulda put them on my Brute but I like to ride fast too and was scared of breaking an axle. Those things were HEAVY. lol


----------



## HondaGuy

Polaris425 said:


> Man that's a classic combination. Honda 300 rollin on vampires.... Back in the day, you were the SHIZ if thats how you rolled. :rockn:


 Got that right!


----------



## the woodduck

poolege said:


> My buddy has a stock 1995 Honda Fourtrax 300 full time 4wd and we are trying to upgrade the tires to something more mud friendly. Right now it has 23" tires on the front and 24" tires on the back on the stock 11" rims. I'm looking at sets on mudthrowers.com with steel wheels. My question is what is a good size for mud and everyday riding and does he need to keep one size shorter in the front to keep the trans running right?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> George


get some swamp witches because ive been running the same setup for years on some itp rims and with 29s on the front and 30s on the back witha 2in lift


----------

